# Anyone from central jersey wanna start a support group?



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

Im from the monmouth county area and would love to get a group started. We can cover various issues such as giving speeches in front of each other and make friends to go out in the real world and talk to strangers.
I think it would be a great idea, and we can design it to accomodate severe to moderate cases.
Get back to me if your local and interested.

~Rob C.


----------

